# P99 grip insert question



## Rotorflyr (May 13, 2006)

Guys,
Would like to know what size punch is used to change out the grip inserts on the P99


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U can push it out with that little yellow dowel that comes with the gun.


----------



## Rotorflyr (May 13, 2006)

I could, but the one and only thing missing was the yellow dowel that's supposed to come with the gun (and yes the gun was bought new).


*edit* Nevermind, found something that works (a #3 metric allen wrench)


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

FYI; the yellow dowel apparently does no longer come with the gun. Mine was missing too and I read somewhere that they no longer include it.


----------



## Rotorflyr (May 13, 2006)

That could very well be, the owners manual states "using a round flat nose punch of the proper size" etc etc.....There is no mention of the dowel any where in the manual


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The reason that the yellow plastic punch is no longer standard equipment, could be due the the 10rd magazine no longer being issued with the P99. The yellow punch was to be used to disassemble the magazine. Now with the 15rd 9mm and 12rd 40SW magazine, you can take them down with a ballpoint pen. You could not do that with the 10rd 9mm & 40SW magazines due to the longer base plates.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I found that the little yellow punch wasn't of sufficient strength to get the job done anyway. Fine for disassembling magazines, no good for pushing roll pins.


----------

